
Hubble spots liquid water on a ‘super-Earth’ 110 light-years away - ryeguy_24
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/11/hubble-spots-liquid-water-on-a-super-earth-110-light-years-away/
======
ryeguy_24
Correction, liquid water WAS on planet 110 years ago. :)

